# New national release software for HR20/HR21 (as of 4/23/08)



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

New national release software.

News can be found here



DBSTalk.com said:


> DIRECTV - HR20 / HR21 HD DVRs : New software 0x022b.
> 
> Release notes:
> HR20-700  HR20-100  HR21-100  HR21-200 / HR21Pro  HR21-700


Note updates typically roll-out over a period of several days (1 - 2 weeks seems about right).

Check DBSTalk.com for info on how to force an update if you'd like to download the update as soon as possible.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

From information at DBSTalk.com here.



DBSTalk.com said:


> Your remote and receiver were initially set for IR mode, and many report better results in IR mode. If your receiver is not seeing the force download sequencee and you have set to RF mode, try changing back to IR mode.
> 
> *Steps in Forcing a Download*
> 1. Restart your receiver. Using the remote control, select *Menu -> Help & Settings -> Setup -> Reset -> Restart Recorder*.
> ...


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I haven't updated the software on either of my HR20s in a year. Maybe I should plug in the phone line.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Philly Bill said:


> I haven't updated the software on either of my HR20s in a year. Maybe I should plug in the phone line.


I don't think the phone line matters, you should get the update anyway.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Forcing a software update on your HR20/HR21 HD DVR won't help. The DVR will get automatically download and install its update when its time comes around, which can take several days for all DVRs. If it's not your DVR's turn, then forcing the download will just re-install its current software.

And no phone line is needed for software updates on the newer DVRs.


----------



## catfish john (Jul 14, 2004)

How can you tell if you have the new release?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

catfish john said:


> How can you tell if you have the new release?


You can go to the menu under info and test. Or the easiest way is to turn off the blue ring and it will be back on after a reboot which will happen when it updates.

I'm a little surprised that this is going NR as the last few CEs seem to have broken Media Share for many people (including mine).


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Philly Bill said:


> I haven't updated the software on either of my HR20s in a year. Maybe I should plug in the phone line.





bigpuma said:


> I don't think the phone line matters, you should get the update anyway.


There is no way to refuse updates on HR20/HR21 boxes, or at least not an easy way (such as disconnecting the phone line) to refuse updates. When there's a new release and your boxes turn comes up it will get updated.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Mark Lopez said:


> You can go to the menu under info and test. Or the easiest way is to turn off the blue ring and it will be back on after a reboot which will happen when it updates.
> 
> I'm a little surprised that this is going NR as the last few CEs seem to have broken Media Share for many people (including mine).


I think part of the reason this one is going national so quickly is because of the fixes to the tuner going out and staying out during rain fade or other lost signal issues.

On the media share front, since that feature is still not really done, I would guess that the problems with it are assumed to be less important to deal with than the tuner issues are (which is pretty basic to the DVR's functionality).


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Philly Bill said:


> I haven't updated the software on either of my HR20s in a year. Maybe I should plug in the phone line.


Since you don't need a phone line at all for operation... 

You have gotten all the updates, there is no way to stop them. They happen in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

bdowell said:


> On the media share front, since that feature is still not really done, I would guess that the problems with it are assumed to be less important to deal with than the tuner issues are (which is pretty basic to the DVR's functionality).


I agree and it still does say 'beta' on the screen. But there are going to be a lot of pissed off people who had this working fine with the last NR and now will have it either crippled or non-functional.

OTOH, I had been using the last few CEs and other than the media share and the 'failed to record due to permissions' issue (which hopefully they fixed), everything else seemed to work fine. I did revert back to the NR a few days ago because of the media share, but it looks like I'll be getting it right back.


----------

